# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة ومستجدات الحياة >  يمكن تحميل المصاحف التالية كاملة بواسطة تقنية التورنت

## هيثم الفقى

*عبدالباسط عبدالصمد ( مرتل)**اضغط هنا*
*عبدالباسط عبدالصمد ( مجود )**اضغط هنا*
*أحمد العجمي* *اضغط هنا*
*سعد الغامدي* *اضغط هنا*
*مشاري العفاسي* *اضغط هنا*
*سعود الشريم* *اضغط هنا*
*شيخ أبو بكر الشاطري* *اضغط هنا*
*عبدالعزيز الأحمد**اضغط هنا*
*عبدالله بصفر**اضغط هنا*
*العيون الكوشي* *اضغط هنا*
*محمد الطبلاوي* *اضغط هنا*
*صلاح البدير**اضغط هنا*
*القارئ ياسين* *اضغط هنا*
*براهيم الاخضر**اضغط هنا*
*نبيل الرفاعي* *اضغط هنا*
*توفيق الصايغ* *اضغط هنا*
*صلاح بو خاطر**اضغط هنا*
*سهل ياسين* *اضغط هنا*
*فارس عباد**اضغط هنا*
*عماد زهير حافظ* *اضغط هنا*
*أحمد صابر**اضغط هنا*
*عبدالرشيد صوفي ( حمزة عن خلف)**اضغط هنا*
*عبدالرشيد صوفي ( السوسي عن أبي عمرو )**اضغط هنا*
*عبدالودود حنيف* *اضغط هنا*
*عبدالله خياط**اضغط هنا*
*عبدالباسط عبدالصمد (ورش عن نافع)**اضغط هنا*
*عبدالبارئ الثبيتي* *اضغط هنا*
*ماهر المعيقلي* *اضغط هنا*
*محمد أيوب* *اضغط هنا*
*علي الحذيفي* *اضغط هنا*
*محمود علي البنا**اضغط هنا*
*محمود علي البنا ( مجود )**اضغط هنا*
*مصطفى رعد العزاوي* *اضغط هنا*
*محمد صديق المنشاوي ( مجود)**اضغط هنا*
*محمود خليل الحصري* *اضغط هنا*
*عبدالرحمن السديس* *اضغط هنا*
*محمد جبريل* *ضغط هنا*
*عادل الكلباني* *اضغط هنا*
*عبدالمحسن القاسم* *اضغط هنا*
*خالد القحطاني* *اضغط هنا*
*محمد المحيسني**اضغط هنا*
*زكي داغستاني* *اضغط هنا*
*جمال شاكر عبدالله* *اضغط هنا*
*محمود خليل الحصري ( مجود )**اضغط هنا*
*محمود خليل الحصري ( ورش )**اضغط هنا*
*محمد صديق المنشاوي ( مرتل )**اضغط هنا*


المصدر هنا

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ماذا احتاج لأتمكن من تحميل المصاحف كاملة؟ 
تحتاج في البداية الى تثبيت برنامج التورنت. يمكنك على سبيل المثال استخدام برنامج µTorrent و الذي يمكن تحميله من هذا الرابط.:
http://www.utorrent.com/download.php
قم بعد ذلك بتحميل البرنامج ثم بتثبيته و بذلك ستصبح بإذن الله جاهزاً للتحميل.كيف أقوم بتحميل المصاحف بعد تثبيت البرنامج؟
اضغط الان على الرابط للقارئ الذي ترغب بتحميله .و بعد ذلك سيبدأ التحميل.كيف ادعم الموقع؟
تركك للتورنت يعمل بعد انتهاء التحميل يمثل دعماً قوياً للموقع. فسيساعد ذلك على حصول اخوانك و اخواتك على الملف الذي قمت بتحميله بشكل اسرع.
المصدر هنا

----------

